# Summer Travelling



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Hey all, 
I recently went on a trip down to Mexico. I have been considering purchasing property and retiring down there. The wife and I took a trip to Los Cabos and had a great restful and relaxing time down there. Our original plan was to take a series of trips down around that area and get a feel for it before buying property. I really wanted to take my kids down there but as it is the middle of the summer, worry about massive amounts of tourists. We went before the summer months had hit and were wondering if our family would get the same experience we did if we were to visit again down there in July or August. Is it like the states with vacationing?

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I doubt you will find many tourists there in the summer months. Baja California is kind of a separate place, geographically, from the rest of Mexico.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

You were right!!! I just spent some time down there to check out and finalize some property stuff and I was suprised at how calm it was... I can't wait to FINALLY make the FINAL trek down there! So much for the "American" dream huh? lol.


----------

